# Shrike's Pictures



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2012)

My collection isn't very large, or rare, but I'm proud of it :biggrin:

A few of my Ts:


Grammostola rosea.  I've had this girl for 12 years.  Hopefully she'll be around for a long time.




Avicularia avicularia


Avicularia versicolor.  This one's a boy so look out ladies.


Brachypelma vagans.  She's a good looking girl Chad!  Can't wait to see her after a few molts.


Brachypelma albopilosum






Psalmopoeus cambridgei

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shell (Oct 12, 2012)

Well it's about time, Shrikey.  Nice pics, love the P. cam.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

Really nice pictures! I especially like those Avic shots and the crisp focus on them !


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 12, 2012)

nice T's, like the camera work good focus.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow!  I love the cambridgei...and that versicolor, if I was a lady spider, let me tell ya 
lock up your wives, lock up your daughters!  haha...nice shots.  I hope to see more.  I only have four to work with currently myself, so I keep taking pictures of the same ones over and over again, but hey, its my thread!  I wouldn't mind seeing the same ones over and over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2012)

Shell said:


> Well it's about time, Shrikey.  Nice pics, love the P. cam.


Thanks Shelley!  Getting the P. cam to cooperate was fun  



MarkmD said:


> nice T's, like the camera work good focus.


Thanks!  I appreciate it.



Storm76 said:


> Really nice pictures! I especially like those Avic shots and the crisp focus on them !


Thanks Storm.  I love that little Avic.  



Alltheworld601 said:


> Wow!  I love the cambridgei...and that versicolor, if I was a lady spider, let me tell ya
> lock up your wives, lock up your daughters!  haha...nice shots.  I hope to see more.  I only have four to work with currently myself, so I keep taking pictures of the same ones over and over again, but hey, its my thread!  I wouldn't mind seeing the same ones over and over.


Ha, we'll see if you can stick with four.  In the mean time there's nothing wrong with a little repetition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Oct 12, 2012)

haha oh i know, I'm getting an E. Uatuman this week.   Will be my first sling!


----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> haha oh i know, I'm getting an E. Uatuman this week.   Will be my first sling!


Good for you.  Raising slings is my favorite aspect of the hobby.  I guarantee it won't be your last!


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice pics! So, you're saying you have a shortage of slings/spiders? Ya know, that can be remedied..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> Nice pics! So, you're saying you have a shortage of slings/spiders? Ya know, that can be remedied..


Thanks Formerphobe!  The number has slowly but steadily been creeping up.  We'll see where I'm at in a year or two 

---------- Post added 10-12-2012 at 04:35 PM ----------




Dinnertime for the vagans




Psalmopoeus pulcher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CEC (Oct 12, 2012)

Your off to a great start! Nice pictures of the new additions! Really diggin those vagans pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 12, 2012)

CEC said:


> Your off to a great start! Nice pictures of the new additions! Really diggin those vagans pictures.


Thanks!  B. vagans is one of those spiders that has been on my "to get" list pretty much forever.  I'm glad I finally pulled the trigger   Can't wait to see her grow.  Incidentally, this girl is _not_ friendly.  I was sort of surprised after raising my B. albopilosum, which is an absolute teddy bear.


----------



## Shell (Oct 12, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Incidentally, this girl is _not_ friendly.


Neither are my vagans, they are more likely to give me a threat than my OWs.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shell said:


> Neither are my vagans, they are more likely to give me a threat than my OWs.


That seems to be the cast with most of that species somehow? At least my impression...

@Shrike - you take wonderful pictures that are really nicely sharp...wish my cam would do that kinda quality..*sigh*


----------



## advan (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice shots and collection! You know I'm partial to those Psalmo's!


----------



## Shrike (Jan 14, 2013)

Time for a few more:


G. rosea.  She's an oldie but a goodie.






P. pulcher


The wooly beast.  Less of a tarantula and more of a bantha.




My B. vagans thinks it's a P. murinus.


P. cambridgei

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2013)

I went to the Prince William County reptile show yesterday and decided to jump on the Hapalopus bandwagon:




Hapalopus sp. Columbia small, sold to me as "klein."  I'm assuming these are one and the same?  Maybe you guys can help me figure this genus out.


Cyriocosmus bertae, courtesy of Formerphobe.

Thanks Joyce

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shell (Feb 17, 2013)

Shrike said:


> I went to the Prince William County reptile show yesterday and decided to jump on the Hapalopus bandwagon:


Well it's about damn time my friend! Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey! There really was a spider in that vial!  LOL


----------



## psohn703 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello fellow virginian. Great collection you got there. Love the colors on the hapalopus.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 19, 2013)

psohn703 said:


> Hello fellow virginian. Great collection you got there. Love the colors on the hapalopus.


Hello!  Thanks for the kind words.  I definitely see a few more Hapalopus slings in my future.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 8, 2013)

Cyriocosmus bertae, looking fresh.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Shrike (Apr 10, 2013)

Avicularia avicularia




Psalmopoeus pulcher

Tonight I learned what teleportation is while rehousing one of my irminias:   

I was working in the middle of the room but the spider still almost made it to the closet.  Luckily I had a catch cup handy.  I won't underestimate them again!  Does anybody else think irminia are a bit more twitchy than some of the other Psalmos?  I've raised cambridgei slings to maturity and never had an experience like that.


Usain Bolt, relocated to the bath tub.


Still not cooperating...


Success!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Meezerkoko (Apr 10, 2013)

*Nice!*

I just got a 5/8-3/4" sling in the mail (as a freebie along with my first vagans) and I was a tad concerned I'd get to witness teleportation myself but he just strolled out daintily onto my hand and wa around a bit and then strolled on into his house.  It was adorable!  It appears we have similar collections :biggrin: I also just acquired a B. albo, an A. avic, a nice B. smithi girl and a Freebie C. faciatum 1.5".  I need to stop :sarcasm: In the last 3 months I've gone from 0-10!!!!!!  Lol!  I'm very pleased with my collection though its missing the Hapalopus, she was my first T but she died.  She just decided to not eat, I'm happy you're not having that issue   Oh and I also have a C. elegans.  Sorry for the ramble.  If you want to see pics of mine just look in my thread   I love your shots and wish mine turned out half as lovely!


----------



## Shrike (Apr 11, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> I just got a 5/8-3/4" sling in the mail (as a freebie along with my first vagans) and I was a tad concerned I'd get to witness teleportation myself but he just strolled out daintily onto my hand and wa around a bit and then strolled on into his house.  It was adorable!  It appears we have similar collections :biggrin: I also just acquired a B. albo, an A. avic, a nice B. smithi girl and a Freebie C. faciatum 1.5".  I need to stop :sarcasm: In the last 3 months I've gone from 0-10!!!!!!  Lol!  I'm very pleased with my collection though its missing the Hapalopus, she was my first T but she died.  She just decided to not eat, I'm happy you're not having that issue   Oh and I also have a C. elegans.  Sorry for the ramble.  If you want to see pics of mine just look in my thread   I love your shots and wish mine turned out half as lovely!


Thanks!  It appears we do indeed have similar collections.  What can I say, we have great taste.  I wish I could take credit for the shots, but I give most of that to the camera.  I've got nothing on some of the folks here.  There are some incredible photographers on AB.


----------



## Shrike (Aug 5, 2013)

Avicularia avicularia












Hapalopus sp. Columbia small

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shrike (Oct 10, 2013)

B. albopilosum.  Chowing down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 10, 2013)

Wow you some very nice T's, also love the pics :-D


----------

